# this weekends ride



## mateoway (Oct 14, 2005)

With Micheal and Jeff. JT hope you had a good time sleeping in.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice Pics. I believe I've ridden that stretch.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Nice Pics. I believe I've ridden that stretch.


Name that stretch....


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

dog beach, Del Mar -- nice until all the congestion through town...


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Sigh*

I used to ride that stretch O road way back when I had weekends off. Sigh.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

stevesbike said:


> dog beach, Del Mar -- nice until all the congestion through town...


Hey, George - what he said.  I believe I've ridden it on the MS150 and other rides too.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Hey, George - what he said.  I believe I've ridden it on the MS150 and other rides too.


Thanks Mary, because I had no idea where that stretch of road's at.


----------

